

JavaScript ES6 universal starter kit - gianlucaguarini
https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/es6-project-starter-kit

======
illicium
The module system shimming is kind of roundabout. 6to5 generates CommonJS,
RequireJS converts CommonJS to AMD, and AMDclean converts that to "regular"
JS.

RequireJS is really only good for AMD, but since AMD is rightfully dying in
favor of CommonJS, I would use Webpack instead. There is some overhead
compared to the AMDclean-ed version since it shims require(), though.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Yes, I don't see the point of using RequireJS/AMD these days. We use
Browserify, which is excellent, and allows you to partition your code into any
number of bundles as required; it's a great match for ES6 modules. I hear
Webpack is pretty good, too.

~~~
wldcordeiro
Browserify gets my vote as well. I'm using it in a project currently and
barely learned how to use it when I was starting the project. It's got clear
documentation and works very well.

------
sebastianmck
I'm the creator of 6to5, awesome work! Let me know if you have any
concerns/issues at all
[https://github.com/6to5/6to5/issues](https://github.com/6to5/6to5/issues)

~~~
illicium
I was hesitant to use ES6 because of how terrible Traceur's output is, but
6to5 looks really nice!

------
joesmo
So what exactly does this do? It's rather unclear.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
It lets you write javascript using the brand new ES6 syntax (not yet supported
by any browser) publishing code runnable on any modern browser/nodejs

------
bpicolo
jsbeautify and jshint configs seem to disagree on number of spaces.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
I'm gonna fix this thanks 4 your hint

------
markuz
why not gulp ?

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Good point..well I have used gulp on a couple of projects and in the end I
understood that I was working more on the gulp tasks than on project code
itself. I think gulp is a great tool but it simply doesn't fit my needs I
don't like wasting time including several gulp dependencies for things that I
could do with 3 lines of config file in grunt

